# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  İzmir'deki isyan

## bozok

*İzmir'deki isyan* 


*Yavuz Selim DEMİRAğ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 24/11/2009* 





Kandil’den inen teröristlerin Habur’daki karşılama gösterisinin şımarıklığını yaşayanlar milletin bu rezaleti hazmedemediğini görmezden geldiler. İzmir’deki gerginliğin en önemli müsebbibi bana göre* striptizci medya*dır. 

Daha önce defalarca yazdım. Bugün de tekrar etmekten bıkmayacağım. Başta AB ülkeleri olmak üzere dünyanın hiçbir yerinde terör örgütlerinin eylemleri, amblemleri, gösterileri televizyon ekranlarından gösterilmez. Gazete sayfalarında çarşaf çarşaf yayınlanmasına izin verilmez. Demokrasinin beşiği olduğu iddia edilen İngiltere’de şüpheli davranışlarda bulunan bir kişi uyarıya gerek duyulmadan polis tarafından vurulur ve kovuşturma bile açılmaz. ABD’de bir avukat müvekkilinden getirdiği haberi basına bildirdi diye 3 yıl hapsin yanında barodan da kovulduğunu bu sütunlarda isim ve tarihleriyle örneklendirmiştim. 

üakal Carlos ile ilgili tek fotoğraf ve haberin yayını bütün dünyada yasak iken maşallah bizdeki medya İmralı’dan her gün mesaj yağdırıyor. Televizyonlar bebek katilinin paketlendiği uçakta yalvardığı anlar yerine meydan okuyan görüntüleriyle yandaşlarına cesaret veriyor. 

Habur’daki karşılamanın ölçüyü kaçırdığını kendileri bile itiraf etmişti. Nitekim dağdan gelenleri grip bahanesiyle 15 - 20 gün özel eğitime çekerek olayın küllenmesini beklemişlerdi. Seyyar mahkemelerin salıverdiği tipler bu defa belediyelerin makam odalarında, toplantı salonlarında* “İmralı’daki güneşimiz”* türünden laflar etmeye başlayınca sadece dağdakileri değil kentlerdeki milisleri de cesaretlendirdiler. Kazanılan sözlü zaferde pay sahibi olmak isteyen hainler İzmir’de* “Arkandayız ücalan, Kalbimiz İmralı’da”* diye slogan atmaya başlayınca Hasan Tahsin’ler tepki gösterdi elbet. üstelik örgütün bez parçalarını sallayan araçlardan birinin yoldaki bir vatandaşa çarparak yaralaması, bununla da kalmayarak etraftakileri tehdit etmesi bardağı taşırmış. 

Malum medyanın* “Tehlikeli gerginlik”* manşetiyle terör değirmenine su taşıyan haberleri üzerine İzmir’deki dostlarımı aradım. Ege bölgesinin en fazla okunan Yeni Asır gazetesinin haberlerini okudum. Konvoydaki araçlarda bulunanların adeta ağızlarından salyalar aktığını öğrendim. 

Son günlerde *“En büyük Kürt şehri İstanbul’dur”* sözleri ile asıl amaçlarının sadece Güneydoğu olmadığını söyleyenlerin İzmir’deki girişimi milletin duvarından dönmüştür. Millete göz göre göre meydan okunamayacağı, o meydanın da sanıldığı kadar boş olmadığı da kanıtlanmıştır. 

İzmir’deki tahrikin burada biteceğini sanmıyorum. Aynı davranışa Akdeniz’de, Karadeniz’de, Anadolu’da cesaret edemeyenler Adana ve Mersin’de bunu denemeye kalkışırlarsa hiç şaşırmayın. 

Başkent Ankara’da henüz tam anlamıyla sokaklara çıkamıyorlar. Ama salon toplantılarıyla prova yaptıkları biliniyor.

Asıl tahrik ise soyadı Türk olduğu halde resmen Türk düşmanlığı yapmakta olan DTP Eşbaşkanı’ndan geliyor. 

Kimilerinin güvercin olarak gördüğü Ahmet Türk İzmir’de vali ve Emniyet müdürü’nü tehdidi kadar vardırdı işi. 

Oysa konvoy olayları yurdun her yerinde olur. Düğün konvoyunda, asker uğurlamada görünmeyen kazalar aile büyüklerinin araya girmesiyle tatlıya bağlanır. Ancak en başından belirttiğim gibi bunların amacı farklı. Diyarbakır ve Van’da yaptıklarının provasını yapıp zemin hazırlamaya kalkışıyorlar. 

*Ne de olsa dağdan inen törenle karşılanıyor.* 

*şehirdekine madalya takılmaz mı?* 


...

----------

